# Hunting and Fishing



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

well i live in the country and im wondering who on this forum like to hunt and fish because i love it so please tell me and i like to hear some stories of hunting and fishing and ill share a few too lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not into hunting, Christian. Its hard for me to think about killing Bambi or Thumper. Even puma, fox and bear have a place in this world. 

I know that a life is a life, however, I DO like to go fishing. So sue me!!

When my husband was alive we fished for Striped bass up at the lake north of town. We used to take the boat up to the head of the lake (where the river came into the lake), anchor, and toss in our bait. Well, in my case it was bait. I used sardines. My husband liked to use lures. The size for stripers is minimum of 16", so even the smallest catch was a pretty good-sized fish. And the limit is 3. We seldom caught our limit, but when we even caught one, it was quite a thrill.

Because I had three young kids, if we ever went fishing and didn't take the boat, I would have to sit on the bank and watch the kids while my husband took his little back-pack of lures and walked the bank. In these instances, he was fishing for large mouth bass and I was relegated to bottom fishing (again with sardines) for cat fish.

I'll never forget the time we were in the boat (Grandma watched the kids at home) and we were casting our rubber worms towards the bank. You would let the worm settle to the bottom, then you would give it a little jerk and reel a bit, let it settle, jerk, reel. So my husband caught a couple of good-sized bass, but I had yet to catch anything. So I rummaged through his tackle box and came up with the brightest, mercurichrome-colored orange day glo worm you ever saw. He laughed at me and said no self respecting fish would even dream of biting that worm. 

Yup, you guessed it...I caught the biggest fish of the day. But, the funny part was, it was a cat fish! And he wasn't even hooked. He had that worm by the tail and he wasn't about to let go!

The good old days.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

well was an awsome story and im sorry about your husband. I was fishing and i had a artifal bait on my line and they said i wouldnt catch anything a caught a giant crappie they were so mad but it is about like your story but thanks for sharing your story


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

I do both, though to be honest I have not hunted in years, still fish about twice a year now. I remember my first fishing trip with my dad, we went to a fish farm, where you are guaranteed to catch a fish, because they keep em hungry and well stocked so they bite at almost anything you throw in there. Cost my dad a pretty penny cause they also charge by the pound, I went on a real fishing trip a month or so later with my dad and his father (grandpa) and while we did not catch as much fish, I prefer real fishing to the farm fishing.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

me too but thanks for sharing and i have never fished out of a pay pond ive heard the same from alot of people but ive heard they are fun though


----------



## Neal (Jul 19, 2011)

Awhile back my dad, little sister and I were fishing on a boat. Not much was happenind, my sister fell asleep with her line out. A big trout ended up taking her bait and pulled her rod into the water. About a minute later I hooked a fish and was bringing it in, and we noticed I was tangled with someone elses line. It turned out that when the fish pulled my sisters rod in the water it tangled with my line, so we ended up getting her pole back, and both of us had a couple of nice size rainbow trout to go with it. I do enjoy fishing, try to get out once a month.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

me too lol nice story very funny lol.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 19, 2011)

Fishing for sure, I use to hunt people, lol....canine unit.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 19, 2011)

lol i thought about going into that but i changed my mined and going into the engineering field 
i love fishing i can do it all day also hunting lol
Im Truly Blessed by the LORD


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 19, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> well i live in the country and im wondering who on this forum like to hunt and fish because i love it so please tell me and i like to hear some stories of hunting and fishing and ill share a few too lol



Traditional bowhunter (my bow doesn't need training wheels...LOL), occasional fisherman. Hunt often, deer during season, feral hogs/feral emu off season, along w/ small game/varmint (as long as they're edible).




 YES!



 NOPE!






From my last trip to Alaska​
Many here prefer not to read many gory hunting details, so I try to respect their feelings...


----------



## Laura (Jul 19, 2011)

She thinks we 're just fishin....
neat newer country song....


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

Laura said:


> She thinks we 're just fishin....
> neat newer country song....


But I am just fishin.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 20, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Fishing for sure, I use to hunt people, lol....canine unit.



LOL ... Greg ... I like that one! ..


JD~


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 20, 2011)

right on i love the bow but thanks guys for sharing 
recurved bows are the best and thats how i leanred to shoot a boy was insticivley.


----------

